# Highest jump you've ever seen!



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Source: Recent image by pharm3652 on Photobucket


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Is that Nick Skelton and Russell?


----------



## CantStopRiding (Sep 6, 2010)

If you're on about mine, no, thats Wizz Scamell 'Just A Nightmare'
Nice picture Erika, I could never jump that!!
This is were I got my picture from:
News


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually, I was referring to Erika's photo! I LOVE Russell the horse. He's amazing. Here's a video of him and Nick at the Royal Winter Fair in Toronto some years ago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=7R6fnWJ5UbU

The final jump in that combination is 6'5"! This horse excels at puissance.

ETA: Sadly he knocked down that last one, but still...


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I've seen a picture of someone jumping that wall bareback. It's 7 feet high! I think I would have a heart attack before I even got close to the jump.


----------



## CantStopRiding (Sep 6, 2010)

Haha sorry bout that *face palm*
Ive never seen him (Nick and Russell) but after seeing that video I may become a fan haha x


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is a video of someone jumping a puissance wall bareback...


----------



## CantStopRiding (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow I could never jump that let alone bare back!


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy crap. O_O


----------



## CantStopRiding (Sep 6, 2010)

Lol


----------

